# Cape Cod sunset



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

from this past June, near Brewster, MA


----------



## CarmenConnects (Oct 15, 2012)

How unique! Nice photo.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## IloveKindleAV (Nov 1, 2012)

Fabulous!!! I love sunset! *THUMB UP*


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## IloveKindleAV (Nov 1, 2012)

PaulLev said:


> Thanks!


You are welcome, PaulLev!


----------



## DocRegan (Dec 4, 2012)

PaulLev said:


> from this past June, near Brewster, MA


Great shot!!


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you!  There's a sunset something like that but a little different just about every night on the Cape - it's just a question of being there at the precisely right time.


----------

